# New Addition - Chuck, Blue Quaker



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

So.. it turns out we have adopted a blue quaker parrot named Chuck! aha

He arrives on Thursday


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrJsk said:


> So.. it turns out we have adopted a blue quaker parrot named Chuck! aha
> 
> He arrives on Thursday
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Congratulations.


aha thanks man! :2thumb: 

OH messaged me while I were at work to say we have adopted an animal. I thought it was going to be a spider that moved into the bathroom or something ( we had a spider named Paul that lived in the corner of the living room at our old place). I got home for him to tell me it's a parrot, wasn't expecting that!! I was like whaaaat!? :gasp::gasp:


----------

